# How Anal Is The Accuracy Thing?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I remember setting my mechanical watches EVERY morning by the radio, or maybe at night when News at Ten came on.

I suspect that those watches were only accurate to about +/- 30 seconds a day but it was never a problem because I set them every day.

A bigger problem would have been inconsistancy, something I couldn't compensate for by daily setting but that only occured when a watch developed a serious problem.

The question is, are we too fussy?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

For myself the problem is that with most watches I find that the minute hand moves when I push in the winding crown,so the seconds may be right but the minutes won`t


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't even bother these days, just glance at the nearest time source, normall BBC News 24 and set the watch of the day to the minute it says so I could be 59 secs out either way. Close enough for me.

I used to be very anal about it but I only do a proper set these days if I want to know how acurate a new watch is. I don't bother with RLT's anymore, it's very anal to say the worst one is 5 seconds a day IMO.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

When I put a watch on I set it exact. No bother there methinks.

But I really don't like the term anal being used. Can Someone explain the connection?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't really care until my watches are out by more than a couple of minutes.

I agree with Mac about the seconds/minute hand thing though. I like the minute hand to be bang on the mark just as the seconds hand is at 12. Me







too


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> When I put a watch on I set it exact. No bother there methinks.
> 
> But I really don't like the term anal being used. Can Someone explain the connection?
> 
> ...


I will Paul as I initiated the post. OK?

Anal in my terms means "up yourself" or "too intense". Is that graphic enough for you?

Let me say that the term "Anal" was not directed at those that need to see a proctologist.

Just a psychologist.

Am I clear on this?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Ever since my dad got one of those bloody radio controlled alarm clocks he will check my latest watch I'm wearing when I pop round and usually say "oh dear a few seconds out"...but I rarely set them spot bolloc all the time, near enough is fine with me to a min or so, I think we can get a bit fussy, it depends who you are and what your doing I think,....I'm not going to run out of air I don't dive, I don't do bank jobs or fly planes.....do the majority of us need such pin point accuracy if we lead normal lives?, ...well I for one don't need total precision timing I cant deny its fun to see how well your watch will keep time but its not so important for me to set my watches spot on every day....I mean I wont miss a TV show by being 3 seconds out ,or be late for work or miss an appointment, I love collecting and wearing my watches I have no idea how totally accurate the majority of them are....just good enough for me


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > When I put a watch on I set it exact. No bother there methinks.
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

potz said:


> My 5 p's worth ...
> 
> It's those bl**dy quartz watches!
> 
> ...


Potz,

You own mechanical watches and a CWC G10.









I do so like your style, sir.









When I was a child, in the early 1960's.







I was given a Smiths boys watch that was not so accurate, that was the norm then.

I set the watch every day and was privileged to even own one.

I had no concept of quartz accuracy and I didn't need it, five minutes did not mean life or death in my world then.









Perhaps today, it may be different.

But maybe we should analyze why it is so?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I think that in a way Stan, everything has gone "time" mad. There was once a time when most communication was by letter, and people would post a letter knowing that they would not (could not) get a reply for about 3 to 4 days if first class was used.

But what with fax and then email and now texting etc, people are much less tolerant of delays in communicating. Perhaps some of this impatience has rubbed of into time appreciation/perception. People are just less tolerant of time delays and as a result and more likely to be pedantic about the accuracy or setting of their watches.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Thats a good point George ,just think about when driving and what happens if you delay someone or hold them up for a few seconds ....its as if you have taken away a year of their life !!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Some watches have the ability to be very accurate, it's true. Judging the accuracy of our watches is useful to those that own them, for our own reasons. Perhaps for fun?

Many older, well used watches will never give us the accuracy of a quartz watch. The G10 is a good example of a competent quartz watch.









My question is how accurate does a watch need to be for most peoples use if we get off our backsides and set the every day?

Vintage watch owner's will know how a watch performs and accept their "failings" I reckon.

There is nothing wrong with having a vintage watch fine tuned but it may never reach the standards of the "anal" owner?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

ESL said:


> I think that in a way Stan, everything has gone "time" mad. There was once a time when most communication was by letter, and people would post a letter knowing that they would not (could not) get a reply for about 3 to 4 days if first class was used.
> 
> But what with fax and then email and now texting etc, people are much less tolerant of delays in communicating. Perhaps some of this impatience has rubbed of into time appreciation/perception. People are just less tolerant of time delays and as a result and more likely to be pedantic about the accuracy or setting of their watches.
> 
> ...


We rush about like ants George, stressed and having high blood pressure even though we know the inevitable.









Maybe a rethink is in order?

I suddenly like watches that are accurate to +/- 60 seconds a day.









The world may kiss my ****.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I love the old adage about Swiss Railways.

If your on the platform and the 12:05 has not yet arrived and your watch says it's 12:07, your watch is wrong!!!

I dunno what it is Stan. But however accurate my watches are (or are not) they all still tell me it's late, and I have to get to work tomorrow.

On the plus side, I'm off for a week in the Cairngorms "Munroe" hunting. So I'll try to get some pics for whn I get back.

Now - which watch to wear for a week in the mountains.....

G-Shock? Seiko 007? RLT-11?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good topic Stan!









Im not really that fussed as a rule, when I check whattever watch is on my wrist against the pips or my new Waveceptor ( thanks Si) it is just for fun, when the G10 accuracy 'thing' was being discussed I did check that more often but Ive never been one for minding about a few seconds her and there...I would only notice or be bothered about 10's of mins per day out









I dont wear my mechs for longer that a few days at a time, so Im constantly resetting then against a quartz anyway, apart from my '17 which hasnt 'run down' since Ive had it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Since getting one of those cheap Oregon Scientific radio controlled clocks I just HAVE to set my watches exactly right







what's more I feel compelled to monitor how much they gain or lose


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I must confess that I have compiled records of the timekeeping vagaries that are exhibited by all six of my mechanical watches. I have regulated them all except one which was pretty well bang on straight out of the box. Four of them now keep time within COSC limits and the other two suffer positional errors that I can compensate for by different wear, rest patterns.

Metaphorically speaking, I don't give a s--t about being accused of being anal! I thought this rude word went rather well with the term anal!!

I have a radio controlled clock purchased from Lidls for the princely sum of Â£2.99 and use this to monitor the watch I am wearing at any particular time. My watch of the day always tells the time to within +10-5 seconds.

The problem is that I live in a Walter Mitty fantasy world and I need to be ready to deal with the following.

1. Coordinate the attack on a Terrorist stronghold to the second, so that my Special forces troops can all open fire simultaneously.

2. Give the command to fire up the auxilliary rockets on a space probe so it leaves our Solar system on the correct trajectory.

3. Make sure that I signal base camp with my torch at the precise moment high on a Himalayan North Face

I always remember a detective film I saw as a child where the sleuth was waiting in his house and looking at his watch as a car drew up outside. I was struck by the fact that the car pulled up on the road outside as the second hand of the watch reached 12 and the minute hand reached the hour. I always vowed to try and emulate this behaviour!!

What does strike me as genuinly bizarre is looking at the quartz watches on the wrists of those around me and noting that most of them are minutes, not seconds out. They are wearing watches that are a couple of orders of magnitude more accurate than mine and yet I have the correct time on my wrist, not them!

Hopefully the fact that my tongue is firmly in my cheek should be apparent!

Martin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I don't really care until my watches are out by more than a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Couldn't really give a monkeys if my watches gain or loose a few seconds a day; if I did, I wouldn't buy mechanicals


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Hopefully the fact that my tongue is firmly in my cheek should be apparent


Its apparent







We do that a lot round here











> The problem is that I live in a Walter Mitty fantasy world and I need to be ready to deal with the following


Glad it not just me









Its just made me think, in Hollywood have you noticed how , in a tense countdown situation that everyones watch or clock is perfectly synced, the badguys, cop on the scene, bomb and the 'headquarters' wall clock


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Does it _really_ matter if someone wants to set their watch each day? we`re all interested in watches after all.

I`d think it more worrying for a person to whom it was just a means of telling time.

Whilest I`ve never actually come across anyone like that I have known people who if they were would be constantly, and I mean that literally, checking to see if their watch was right, its not a nice thing to see or problem to live with


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's my theory or watch ownership. This is drawn from bugger all experience except talking to people about watches on various fora:

1. Those who buy a cheap plastic quartz digital, don't give a toss about accuracy or the watch, they just want to know what time it is occasionally. But they do want to look "techy" because of the digital display. Ask these guys the time and they may remember they are wearing a watch, but there is every chance the batteries have gone flat.

2. Those who buy a cheap plastic quartz analogue, don't give a toss about accuracy or the watch either, they also just want to know what time it is occasionally. But they do want to look traditional because of the analogue display. Ask these guys the time, and there is every chance that they forgot to put it forward (or back) at the last DST change, and if it has a date feature, it will be hopelessly wrong.

3. Those who buy a more expensive quartz digital, do give a toss about accuracy but not necessarily about the watch. They want to know what time it is regularly. They still want to look "techy" because of the digital display. Ask these guys the time, and they will tell you what it is...exactly...to the second. "10:05 and 36, no 37 seconds."

4. Those who buy a more expensive analogue watch, don't necessarily give a toss about accuracy but they do about the watch. They want to know what time it is regularly as well, but they also want to look more "worldly wise" because of the analogue display. Ask these guys the time, and they also will tell you what it is, "It is 10:05.......................NOW." and they will also show you their nice watch.

5. Those who buy expensive digital watches (Casio, Sunnto and similar in class) Care a great deal about the time but probably not the watch. They are always looking at their watch, and if it is ever more than a gnats pubic hair width away from from a BBC time "pip" then they will send it back as faulty. Ask these guys the time with care. They will tell you the time, and it will be accurate, but they will also probably tell you the time in London, Cairo, Calcutta, Borneo, and by pushing this little button here, anywhere with a half-hour time zone. And the temerature. And the altitude of the High Street. And the windchill outside of WH Smiths. And probably how many pounds of fuel it takes to get to Canada at 800 knots.

6. Those who buy expensive analogue watches (Omega and similar in class) Care a great deal about the time and also about the watch - very much about the watch. They would not be seen dead with a "quartz"! They are always looking at their watch, and always showing you their watch too. Even when you don't actually want to know the time. And although they say to people that "_Of course it is COSC certified, and accurate to -4 and +6 seconds per day, much better than standard mechanical watches you know. Good as a digital in my opinion. Think of all those little gears whizzing around...fantastic achievement really!_" " However, they don't actually believe this and if their "mechanical masterpiece" is also ever more than a gnats pubic hair width away from from a BBC "pip" then they tend to write into forums and ask if anyone else has " noticed that the quality of "such and such's" movements has deteriorated over the years. I always think they were much better in the 50's, 60's..." or whatever.

7. Those who buy Rolexs (et al) also do not give a toss about the time. Neither do they care about the watch. (A bit like numbers one and two that respect and just as likely to give you the wrong time.) However they do want you to know, that they are making a statement: and that statement is - They want you to feel inferior! They want you to ask the time, just so that they can flourish the watch like a Spanish Bullfighter in front of your mush, just so that you can see it. They wear T shirts in mid winter, just so that "The Watch" can be seen by all.

Don't ever ask these guys the time! If you do, make sure you have a packed lunch with you. They will first do the Spanish Bullfighter's bit, and then say "Oh, its about x o'clock." with an air of indifference. If you make the mistake of raising your eyebrow the merest millimeter in that "unspoken question", they will sigh loudly and say, "YES, it's a real one!" Don't ever ask them about how they can justify paying so much for it, otherwise it's time to break out the packed lunch. They will go on an On and ON, about about technical innovation over the years, being at the forefront of horology, about how "Herr Ubersdorf" hand polishes every single second marker with a down-feather off the wing of a Dove, and that other recent advances are simply "an irrelevance", and that Eco-Drive won't work in a post-nuclear winter, and that it has all been done etc., etc.

They will also try to convince you that their watch is as good as currency: "In an emergency, I can exchange this for ready cash in any country in the world. Can you do that with yours?" Well... yes I can actually - it's called Ebay!

Other random observations:

Divers don't buy diver's watches

Pilots don't buy pilot's watches

The military don't actually get issued with military watches.

People with chonographs don't really need them (except when boiling eggs, or for spotting that it took 11.8 seconds longer to walk Rover today than it did yesterday, even over the same route - strange that!).

People with altimeters in their watch forget to calibrate them, so still can't tell you the altitude.

People with manual wind watches have callouses on their thumb.

People with automatics develop a strange twitch over time.

People with Rolexes feel superior.

People with Omegas ARE superior.

That's all folks. Now where did I put my tongue - ah yes, there it is, in my cheek.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> Here's my theory or watch ownership. This is drawn from bugger all experience except talking to people about watches on various fora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post George but you should have posted it as a Poll














.

It's bit worrying....I think I'd have to say I'm somewhere between 4 and 6 but not 5


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If my mechanical watch is capable of being accurate, then that is how I want it to be, but with a slight gain rather than a slight loss, and preferably no more than 5 s + per day.

Drunk on bus asks me the time

I replied 7-14pm

He looks back at me several times in a drunken haze.

He gets up to leave the bus

He stops besides me where I am sat

That time you just gave me...............he slavers

Yes!?...............I hissed through my teeth

His slaver continued................." Couldn't you have just said quarter past!"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Griff said:


> ...with a slight gain rather than a slight loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?

Seems to be a common requirement....I assume it is not related to getting somewhere slightly early rather than late: cinema, flight, train









And I don't believe all this c**p about less wear on the pinions when moving hands back versus forwards. I guess there maybe something to this in theory but in practise who cares


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > ...with a slight gain rather than a slight loss
> ...


I like ladies not to be late!!!!!!!









.....& I do the same back!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great post George







after some consideration I feel I fit into catagory 7 except I do it with more style using an RLT-8 or 11
















BTW at midday I passed my RLT-18 Special black dial,when I heard the clunk of the date change! oh no its 12 hours out







Of course I had to adjust it I mean a few minutes is ok but 12 hours







Would this be being seriously "AR" do you think?......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great post George, very funny and true


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Stan said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > I think that in a way Stan, everything has gone "time" mad. There was once a time when most communication was by letter, and people would post a letter knowing that they would not (could not) get a reply for about 3 to 4 days if first class was used.
> ...


Good morning.

I read an interesting "explanation" about the accuracy of qaurtz as compared to mechanical movements. Basically, Quartz is not neccesserily more accurate than mechanical. Quartz is just absolutely repeatably accurate. The way it was explained, is that a quartz movement might gain or lose 1 seccond in a 24 hour period, but if it does, it will of course continue to do so in every 24 hrs. Therefore, after 3 months of not adjusting it at all, it could be out as much as 90 secconds. The mechanical movement may loose 10 secconds in 24 hours, but gain 12 secconds in the next 24 hrs, losse 6, gain 2, loose 12, gain 10 etc, with the result that after 3 months, it will be more "correct" than the quartz, even if it may not be as "accurate". The problem with the quartz is that when it is "inacurate", it is very consistently inacurate, and will therefore more and more wrong as time goes by.

My most "accurate" watch is a 10 year old cheap Seiko 5. I never adjust it, wear it dayly, and every morning it misses the 7 am radio time signal by no more than 10 secconds. So, it may vary by 20 secconds every day, but it "compensates".

The only time I really get peeved about accuracy, is when comparing watches. I have anothe cheapy, a Russian made mechanical with two individual movements in the same case. One of those travel style watches.Two watches in the same case.. THAT is a pain when the seccond hands start to not cross the 12 at the same time anymore..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> THAT is a pain when the seccond hands start to not cross the 12 at the same time anymore












Now that is anal!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

marius said:



> I have anothe cheapy, a Russian made mechanical with two individual movements in the same case. One of those travel style watches.Two watches in the same case.. THAT is a pain when the seccond hands start to not cross the 12 at the same time anymore..


I know what you mean. When I first got mine the lower of the two movements was about 2 minutes a day faster than the upper one. It took me several attempts over two or three months to get both movements running at about the same rate so they weren't noticeably adrift at the end of the day. Drove me bloody mad at first







I don't think I'll bother trying to regulate them so that the seconds hands stay synchronised though


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I never set any of my watches to the second and don't really care if it is a minute or two out. My personel RLT4,17,69 and 17 etc etc have not even been regulated.









I never have to do anything to the precise second.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Youve got two '17's Roy

















Greedy guts


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

TouchÃ© Jason,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

How many of us when asked the time say something like 9.22?Or do you say 20 past 9?

If the first then you need help


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Next time you see someone check the time, wait a few mins then ask them the time...I bet they check it again


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Even better,I bet most of us look at their watches a lot,and if asked the time just after looking at it,don't know and have to check









I am always doing it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its funny Alex but Im the opposite, I make a point of really remembering the time I looked at and guestimate what time it would be 'now' ..Then I check to see if Im right









I cant believe I admitted that


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What time is it Jase. WITHOUT LOOKING!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Time I got a life


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You can have mine,its crap


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll swap you mine for yours!

Oh sorry I though you said Wife


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I dind't but throw in the Tokai and you have a deal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I'll swap you mine for yours!
> 
> Oh sorry I though you said Wife
> 
> ...


I send mine to you as a gift. No need for a swap.









This was a sensible thread when it started, like so many others.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You can tell Alex is back


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> You can tell Alex is back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And his front.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh dear I thought it was only Paul who had a death wish but I see its spreading




























I can see the headlines group of watch nuts around the country killed by their wifes at the same time





















police baffled


----------



## hkev (Mar 25, 2005)

Great topic.

I like to have an accurate watch at work, but sometimes on an evening I "rebel" and wear a Tian Harlan Colourwatch.

Try and be anal about accuracy wearing one of those !

Kev.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hkev said:


> Great topic.
> 
> I like to have an accurate watch at work, but sometimes on an evening I "rebel" and wear a Tian Harlan Colourwatch.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Kev, any chance of a photo, I think I know the type of watch you mean but am not sure
















BTW try being anal with a RLT-13 one handed watch

























It is _Hackable!_


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Kev


----------



## hkev (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome.

The colour watch is the same principle as the one-handed watch (I've never seen one of those before, except after accidents !)

Kev.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought thats the watch you meant Kev


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

hkev said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> The colour watch is the same principle as the one-handed watch (I've never seen one of those before, except after accidents !)
> 
> ...


This kind of watch proves what I believe about watch accuracy. The fact that you can actually tell the time by looking at a watch, is just an added feature, and the excuse you need to buy it. If it did not tell the time, how else could I explain the need to wear an expertly crafted, perfectly machined, hand assembled, micro-engineered piece of jewelry on my wrist and not have mortals look at me in a funny way/


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Great watches Kev!























Love mine, even if I don't wear it often...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Quote([email protected] 26,9:58AM)

" OK its radio controlled,but are you _sure _thats the right time?"


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

10 O'Clock is feeding time no doubt


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> 10 O'Clock is feeding time no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its_ Always_ feeding time!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I just regulated the Castell over the last two days and got it down from +35 seconds to +10 seconds a day. I'll only need to reset it every 3 or so days now, not that it would have been a problem to set it every day.









I'm just lazy.
















Mac,

Nice cat.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

To cross over threads the Slava is consistant at +35 - 40 so I feel a regulation experiment luming.

Yes Mac I am very attached to it. Got about an hour of bright sunshine this afternoon which meant I took the jacket off. The Slava looks so







with a tee shirt!

Haven't been asked what it is yet but it will happen. I'm thinking about another strap change for it (the original was dire) but apart from that can't grumble about it, it's a bargain watch with style.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> Nice cat.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan, here she is again (on the right) with her sister Molly.

In case anyone wonders what they are doing on a watch post







they are very concerned with time especially when am I going to wake up in the morning to feed them









Holly has been known to bat me on the nose if she considers I`m late







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> To cross over threads the Slava is consistant at +35 - 40 so I feel a regulation experiment luming.
> 
> Yes Mac I am very attached to it. Got about an hour of bright sunshine this afternoon which meant I took the jacket off. The Slava looks so
> 
> ...


Go for a blue HDN Paul, it really suits it IMHO


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Mac,
> ...


A very handsome pair Mac, you are honoured.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> A very handsome pair Mac, you are honoured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan,they _Never_ let me forget it









As my signature says....

"Dogs have Masters,Cats have Staff"(anon)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

This is mt last remaining cat, I lost two last year.









This is Twink, she's about 12.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> This is mt last remaining cat, I lost two last year.
> 
> ...


A lovely looking cat Stan I`m sorry about the other two.

I lost this dear friend ( Laura) of 15 years (she was approx 17) last year as well. She considered herself my mother, would wait for me to come home from work and give me a _Look_ if I was late.

She was also _Very!_ protective twice having a go at my lodgers mothers dog Rusty who she thought was attacking me.

On both ocassions Rusty and I were just playing when he started barking she ran in from the conservatory and had a real go at him.

The second time she also really hissed at his owner who was trying to stop Laura and was between us before getting passed her to get to the dog







.

I`ve never heard of a cat protecting a person like this before.

She is greatly missed







BTW she`s typically using me as a place to sleep in the photo I daren`t move as claws would _carefully_ remind me not to


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

Sorry you lost your "mum", cat's are very smart people.









Maybe we should have another pets post soon, it's been a while since the last one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> Sorry you lost your "mum", cat's are very smart people.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan and a great idea









BTW sorry to everyone for going







here.


----------



## John Green (Mar 18, 2005)

G'day all, this is my first posting, I'm now worried, as a ham radio operator, I quite often tune into "WWVH" and "WWV", the international time standard radio stations on short wave, & set my watches by the atomic clock. Am I anal?. Will post some pics of my small collection as soon as I dust off the old Nikkormat. Cheers for now: John.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good to have you aboard John, you might be a bit anal









But your in very good company, dont worry, we'll get you through it.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Good to have you aboard John, you might be a bit anal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* I once put on a watch forgetting that I had not put it forward one hour and got a very irrate call from my girlfriend asking why I hadn't picked her up for work at 10.15. Having been woken suddenly and looking at my watch I was determined it was 9.15 and she was nuts.......how wrong can one be. Does this make me NON ANAL or just a little stupid? Don't answer that!!!!!!!!!!!*

Roy (USEDMODEL)


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Good to have you aboard John, you might be a bit analÂ
> ...


Back to the cheap Russian combo. I messed with it, and 96 hours later, the bottom watch is 14 secconds slower than the top one. Of course it has to keep sitting dead still with the crowns pointing up. Otherwise the whole experiment goes for a ball...


----------

